# 3D Printing > 3D Printing News, Interviews & Editorials Supplied by 3DPrint.com >  Prop Maker Creates a 3D Printed Majora's Mask from Zelda

## Brian_Krassenstein

Prop maker Olivia Lam recently discovered the benefits of 3D printing to create her props, and hasn't looked back since. She specializes in creating masks and decided to recreate one from _The Legend of Zelda: Majora's Mask_, the beloved video game. To create her replica Majora's Mask, she started by modeling it in Blender, and had the main center portion 3D printed by Shapeways, printing the spikes herself on her RostockMAX 3D printer. Following the 3D print jobs, the mask took, all told, three months of post-processing work, including filler primers, sanding, clear-coats, paints, and a whole lot of love. The work paid off, and Lam's Majora's Mask replica is a masterpiece prop. She has many more projects in mind coming up next. Check out her process and plans in the full article: http://3dprint.com/40022/legend-of-zelda-majoras-mask/


Below is a photo of Lam's finished Majora's Mask:

----------


## ClothBender

Maker of the mask here!  Once again, thank you guys so much for the wonderful article.

----------


## curious aardvark

damned impressive. I just don't have the patience or artistic skill to make this kind of thing. 
Always impressed by people who can :-)

And the game comes out on the 3ds next month - looking forward to that. 
Given that I kept trying to get it off the wall of link's hut in the last 3ds zelda game and had no idea what it was. 

Wasn't a nintendo fan till the gba came out. 

So is the mask actually wearable ?

----------


## ClothBender

It's wearable in that you can put it on your face; however if you put it on, you can't see anything.  I'm already working on a new version with holes to allow for some amount of vision.

----------


## Briggs Baltzell

This is awesome!  I would love to print one of my own.  Is there a place I can download this from?

----------


## ClothBender

This particular model isn't available to download, but I have seen a few others that are available.  http://www.thingiverse.com/thing:51943 is a popular one.

----------


## jennysmith

This is very impressive and beautifylly designed. Would love to get it printed for my room. I am lover of gaming and have covered my walls with such prints.

Moderator note: Hyperlink removed

----------


## Jeremyg_87

Is there any chance of a download being available of this model?

----------


## curious aardvark

yeah but does it turn you into a complete bastard, like the original :-)

----------

